# '94 Altima



## Sharksfan (Sep 11, 2004)

Driving home tonght with cruise control on. All of a sudden the cruise control disengaged and the cruise light on the dash started flashing. What does this mean?


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

i don't know what it means, but it has happened to me once, about 3 years ago. i just turned the cruise off, then back on again and it hasn't happened again since. i've had my car for over 4 years and it's only happened once, so i'm not too concerned about mine.
does your cruise work again now????
i think it must be caused by an electronic glitch every now and then, because mine worked fine after it was reset.
Dan.




Sharksfan said:


> Driving home tonght with cruise control on. All of a sudden the cruise control disengaged and the cruise light on the dash started flashing. What does this mean?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

From the B14 FSM (should be similar for your car):
___________________________________________________________

CRUISE CONTROL (ASCD) FAIL-SAFE SYSTEM
When the fail-safe system senses a malfunction, it deactivates ASCD operation. The CRUISE indicator in the combination meter will flash.

_*Malfunction detection conditions*_
*ASCD is deactivated, Vehicle speed memory is canceled:*
- ASCD switch is stuck
- Vacuum motor ground circuit or power circuit is open or shorted
- Air valve ground circuit or power circuit is open or shorted
- Release valve ground circuit or power circuit is open or shorted
- Vehicle speed sensor is faulty
- ASCD control unit internal circuit is malfunctioning

*ASCD is deactivated, Vehicle speed memory is not cancelled*
- ASCD brake switch or stop lamp switch is faulty
____________________________________________________________

To me this says check the connectors for the cruise control and the brake switch and stop lamp switch.

Lew


----------

